# Parking ticket in Calpe



## Fulls1982 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi,

Just returned to my car to find I have a parking ticket. The ticket was received in Calpe where an easy park machine is used. It seems like I have the option to cancel the fine for 4.50 euros? But then on the ticket it references 50 euros and a reduced rate 25 euros. All very confusing for someone who can't read Spanish 

Any know how it works? Do I have to pay 50 or 25 euros ? Or just cancel it for 4.50? And the other amounts are relevant to those who don't pay the 4.50 within a month?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Been a good few years since I had one ..............

I think that the 4.40 is the max parking amount & this is the amount you have to pay on the machine, get your ticket & put it into the envelope and post it into the machine (you will see a little slot)

Failure to do this in a certain time will result in a fine ?, if in doubt ask a local who has just parked & does not look like they are in a hurry.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Fulls1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just returned to my car to find I have a parking ticket. The ticket was received in Calpe where an easy park machine is used. It seems like I have the option to cancel the fine for 4.50 euros? But then on the ticket it references 50 euros and a reduced rate 25 euros. All very confusing for someone who can't read Spanish
> 
> Any know how it works? Do I have to pay 50 or 25 euros ? Or just cancel it for 4.50? And the other amounts are relevant to those who don't pay the 4.50 within a month?


Usually you need to pay the 4.50 and cancel the fine within a couple of hours - maybe too late now.

If you are resident and pay within a certain time period, then they give you 50% discount meaning you only pay a fine of 25€ - via a particular bank named on the ticket.


----------



## Fulls1982 (Jul 13, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the comments. The general conclusion is that nobody really knows 

We have put the 4.50 receipt in the envelope and are hoping for the best.

I guess the car hire company will bill us 50 euros if not


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Fulls1982 said:


> Thanks for the comments. The general conclusion is that nobody really knows
> 
> We have put the 4.50 receipt in the envelope and are hoping for the best.
> 
> I guess the car hire company will bill us 50 euros if not


Why do you assume that nobody knows?

I thought I gave a clear response as to how it works in Spain and Calpe in particular.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Parking tickets always give you a reduced fine (E.g. the 25 Euros) with a period to pay it before it goes to 50. I doubt they would fine you just 4.50 - it would cost them more than that to process it.

You can normally pay via online banking too with the instructions on the ticket.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

samthemainman said:


> Parking tickets always give you a reduced fine (E.g. the 25 Euros) with a period to pay it before it goes to 50. I doubt they would fine you just 4.50 - it would cost them more than that to process it.
> 
> You can normally pay via online banking too with the instructions on the ticket.


You are mistaken - they certainly do make that offer.

If you pay the fee at the machine within a couple of hours (details on ticket), then it is only a little over what it would have cost you to park there properly in the first place.


Well worth remembering this.


----------



## Fulls1982 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks all. Sorry didn't mean to sound unappreciative by any means

I phoned up today and it turns out 4.50 wipes the fine. 25 and 50 are only applicable if you don't pay the 4.50 within a number of weeks (the exact period is unclear but it sounds like you get at least a week)


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

I eat my words!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Usually you need to pay the 4.50 and cancel the fine within a couple of hours - maybe too late now.
> 
> *If you are resident* and pay within a certain time period, then they give you 50% discount meaning you only pay a fine of 25€ - via a particular bank named on the ticket.


What if you aren't a resident, say, a holidaymaker?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> What if you aren't a resident, say, a holidaymaker?


Sorry @baldilocks, I forgot to answer you.

Simply, I don't know. 

Someone mentioned to me that things are different for non-residents. All I know is that when I've had to pay a fine at a bank, I've only ever needed to give my NIE number.

I guess it may be different if you don't have an NIE either.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Sorry @baldilocks, I forgot to answer you.
> 
> Simply, I don't know.
> 
> ...


I guess it is the same with all fines or penalties - don't get one!


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> What if you aren't a resident, say, a holidaymaker?


I guess they mean a resident of the town, as in "empadronado". Normally, residents have cheaper rates or certain benefits. Many no-entry signs say "excepto residentes" but it obviously isn't referring to having a residency permit!


----------



## Bricktint (Aug 10, 2015)

We had the same trouble trying to decipher ticket machine instructions was near impossible but it turned out 4,50? was the fine and to be honest I was more than happy to pay,,


----------

